# Carrier Heat Pump Problem



## evets22920 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am trying to help out a tech. We have a new client with a Carrier heat pump. 

Heating mode = HIGH head pressure.
Cooling mode = LOW suction pressure.

The other day it had perfect pressures. The problem is sporadic.

Any suggestions?


----------

